# How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory?



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

This assumes that it came straight from the factory/port when you got it. For those that bought dealer inventory, I'm curious as well!!!

mine came with 41.


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_This assumes that it came straight from the factory/port when you got it. For those that bought dealer inventory, I'm curious as well!!!

mine came with 41.

Mine was in dealer inventory and it had 72 miles.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

6 - mine was a factory order...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*

Factory order 69 km (43 miles).
I know they took a couple for a ride in my car because they asked, and I agreed.
Kevin


----------



## 2ndwind (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (archiea)*

114 miles. My dealer (Maryland) got it from another dealer in another state They drove it to their dealership and I picked it up the next day. It was the fastest way they could get it for me. Basically 4 days from the time I told them what I wanted and they got it to me. It was early Oct. 2006 so I felt lucky getting everything I wanted in such a short time span.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (archiea)*

mine was on the dealer's lot for a short time, and had about 63 miles before I took it.
that would include a mile or two on my test drive a previous day.
I don't know how many test drives they gave in mine, since it was a manual Base model, and they had at least one more model with lots of options every time I visited (when one sold, they got another with options quickly) Those were the ones they tried to steer me towards at until I made my preferences crystal clear. They may have even gotten it through their other dealership 37 miles away.
William


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (archiea)*

Mine was a factory order as well and it had 75 miles on it! I wonder if they let people test drive sold vehicles?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Mine was a factory order as well and it had 75 miles on it! I wonder if they let people test drive sold vehicles?









Maybe they drove it over from Portugal.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Maybe they drove it over from Portugal.

Hmmm.... 75 miles from Portugal to the USA....... they must be them new fangled metric miles.








Kevin


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

5 miles








almost brand spankin new


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

mine was a factory order and came with 49 miles.
has about 249 miles now


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

Mine was factory order and came with 42 Km.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Factory order, 40 miles.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Factory order, 10 km.


----------



## bankerdave (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine came straight from the port of San Diego and it had 30 miles on it.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Mine had 24 miles. 
Alhough not a factory order, the car had just arrived 2 days prior, and was still wrapped in white plastic on the outside, and clear plastic on the inside.


----------



## schnapps4 (Nov 17, 2006)

Mine had 27 and was a factory order.


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (schnapps4)*

It varies with models. 
I often off-load new cars which have 7-10 miles on them. 
Once we checked in a Passat which had 0 miles, unusual since they are driven either on a test lap or to the factory transport source. the odometer may have been replaced at the after the test circuit. 
And I've had some new, unwrapped cars with 20 miles on them. 
Depending on the dealership, most techs will do a test drive to make sure it shifts and drives right rather than just VAG-Com it and program the radio and computer. The drive can be an around the block, others prefer to do a 4-5 mile drive. 
It's not unusual then to have a car with 15 to 20 miles on it as a minimum, and if it's been test driven, may have quite a bit more than that.
Mine had 7 on it.


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (itsmejerry)*

Thanks Jack for that explanation. Nice to know where the miles come from and what dealer does.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

30 km (factory order) but when i was there they did a reset and put it back on 0!!!
They can do that once when it is not above 100 km or some thing aroud that order...


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

7 - factory order - tho ended up @ 12 after road-testing prior to signing that dotted line.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Dealer order with 25 miles. If I remember correctly doesn't VW have a test track at the Portugal factory for final road testing before shipping? If they do, how many miles are put on the car during this testing? In the US we have to sign some paperwork to show mileage on the car when we take delivery. Federal laws prevent rollback on the odometer. One thing I always wondered though is if your car breaks just ouside the warranty and you haven't actually driven it, does the warranty still apply? In my case does that mean my warranty is over at 50,000 or at 50,025?
Andy


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

31 miles.
I put a deposit on it the same afternoon they put it on display (after some kind of "prep" in the service department). I inquired about the mileage when I called, so that guaranteed that it hadn't been test driven before I arrived (it still had 31 miles on it when I came to pick it up that evening).


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I wonder if cars leave the track with more miles on them, if it means there were more problems...


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I wonder if cars leave the track with more miles on them, if it means there were more problems...

Don't be mean now and scare me like that!!!


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

While theres no official word as to how many miles a car comes is shipped from the factory with, a lot depends on where it's stored, shipped, stored again at US ports, and whether or not it's driven to a distribution point before shipping to the dealerships.
I've seen EOS's with less than 5 miles, and I've seen a few with over 30 miles come right off the truck. 
That's not uncommon for any manufacturer.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I wonder if cars leave the track with more miles on them, if it means there were more problems...

That certainly is realistic. If they find a problem and correct it , they likely test drive again to confirm the repair.
With a new model car like the Eos, it is also likely the service tech is going for a 20 minute test run after PDI, instead of the usual 5 minute run. I know I would, just to check out the new model. 
Think it's possible the sales manager or the receptionist might take the oportunity to go for a "quick spin" to check out the new car?
Once they've had a few through the dealership the novelty wears off, and things go back to normal.
Kevin


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

Exactly. A new model is frequently used for training in a dealership. 
Our first EOS was driven by the sales staff around the block at least once. It was taken home over the weekend by our dealership's owner. (Who's gonna tell him no?) 
When we finally put it on the lot it had 82 miles on it. And it sold in a day. 



_Modified by itsmejerry at 2:03 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine was a dealer trade from a dealer about 20 miles away. It had 56 miles on it when I took it.


----------



## ramsecon04 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*

Good question. I know when I signed my Lease for my B6 back in Oct of 2005, car had 15 on it. Lease contract states 36,015 at turn in. I wonder if the same applies to the warranty. In that case it would run out at 50,025.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

27 miles. Mine came straight from the port of L.A., supposedly.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (archiea)*

Mine had 47 miles and I got it off the show room floor.


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (wndctyboy)*

also a factory order 32 km


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Dealer order with 25 miles. If I remember correctly doesn't VW have a test track at the Portugal factory for final road testing before shipping? If they do, how many miles are put on the car during this testing? In the US we have to sign some paperwork to show mileage on the car when we take delivery. Federal laws prevent rollback on the odometer. One thing I always wondered though is if your car breaks just ouside the warranty and you haven't actually driven it, does the warranty still apply? In my case does that mean my warranty is over at 50,000 or at 50,025?
Andy

You get the full 4 yr 50k, so it's that amount of time or miles from delivery, so in your case, you have warranty coverage till 50,025. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for that info, Brendan.
Andy


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

no one had the one I wanted so they had to order one from a dealer 147 miles away. It was either that or wait a few months and not get the end of the month deal, and miss most of the summer top-down driving.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Mine was a factory order as well and it had 75 miles on it! I wonder if they let people test drive sold vehicles?









No, not likely. Generally, anything less than about 20 miles can be considered to be the distance travelled to get on and off the boat, get moved around the port, and the initial test drive of the car that is required as part of the pre-delivery preparation done by the dealership before the car is delivered.
Sometimes, cars are delivered to a site other than the ordering dealer, for example a different VW dealer, then driven from that site to the destination dealer. The warranty does not start from 'zero' miles, it starts from the mileage indicated on the day that the car is delivered to the first retail purchaser. So, if the mileage is 75, that should be recorded on the front page of the owner booklet as the 'in-service" mileage, and the 50,000 mile warranty lasts until the odometer reads 50,075.
Michael


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The warranty does not start from 'zero' miles, it starts from the mileage indicated on the day that the car is delivered to the first retail purchaser. So, if the mileage is 75, that should be recorded on the front page of the owner booklet as the 'in-service" mileage, and the 50,000 mile warranty lasts until the odometer reads 50,075.
Michael

I wasn't really concerned about shortening of the warranty. I was just wondering about the different mile count on all the factory orders.
As a matter of fact, the mileage count til the end of warranty never is a factor in my vehicles since I fall well below the average miles driven per year.








I just got rid of my 02 Sebring convertible and it had 21,000 miles on
it.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (chocoholic_too)*

That is correct unless you buy the car as a demo. Then, the miles count from whenever its in-service date. That's part of why dealers sell demos cheap.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
No, not likely. Generally, anything less than about 20 miles can be considered to be the distance travelled to get on and off the boat, get moved around the port, and the initial test drive of the car that is required as part of the pre-delivery preparation done by the dealership before the car is delivered.
Sometimes, cars are delivered to a site other than the ordering dealer, for example a different VW dealer, then driven from that site to the destination dealer. The warranty does not start from 'zero' miles, it starts from the mileage indicated on the day that the car is delivered to the first retail purchaser. So, if the mileage is 75, that should be recorded on the front page of the owner booklet as the 'in-service" mileage, and the 50,000 mile warranty lasts until the odometer reads 50,075.
Michael

I also heard of this too, when I purchased my R32, it had 51 miles on her.


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

my buddies parents eos had 3 kms on it when they test drove it and when they picked it up it had 5.5 km's on it.... he told me they tried to keep it as low as possible but i dont know why


----------



## Davy Wade (Apr 15, 2007)

Guess I'm the only one getting ripped here. Mine had a little over 200 miles on it when I got it and they considered it a "new" car. So they explained to me that the factory warranty wouldn't expire until 50,2xx just as in vr6fanatics case.
Guess I can't complain because I was upgraded to the 3.2 for free because they were having trouble finding the 2.0T for us.


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine was delivered with 30km or 18.6 miles on the car.


----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

My Eos was bought by one dealer that could not sell it. They insalled window tint, clear bra, and a JE Design rear spoiler. he dealer I bought it from had bought the car from the first dealer and they were also sitting on the car for some time. Hence my car had 460 miles already on the speedo before I bought it. I currently have 801 miles since I bought it mid May. I have a hard time desiding which car to drive, a 1993 Corrado with mild mods or a 2007 Eos with a few mods.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwhoosier (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: How many miles did you new eos come with fom the factory? (andythai)*

25 miles 
At the time I put a deposit on mine it was on it's way to dealer from Houston with a stop in Chicago. Surprisingly not yet spoken for.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

Is there a magic number where the mileage on a new car turns it into a "demo" or something else that is no longer a "new" car? 
I went to buy an Eos last night but it had over 200 miles on it. The dealer did explain that it had probably been through a couple of dealer trades (which is how they got it), but add to that scuff marks on the driver's seat and door side panel, dirty leather, and an iPod "adaptor" which I though was supposed to be a docking cradle in the center console but which turned out to be a cable routed through to inside the console, and it just felt like a "used" car to me. I decided to wait for another one coming in about a month.


----------



## EosMosis (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (griffsmom)*

I guess the easiest way to find out is to ask when the warrenty coverage starts. If it starts the day you buy it then its new. As far as the current condition of the car, you can either negotiate a lower price or ask for it to be repaired prior to delivery...


----------



## gards (Jul 5, 2007)

Mine is being delivered from another dealer on a trade as I type this. It should have more than 200 miles on it when it arrives. Nothing close that had what I wanted. Then the dealer will check everything over and I get to pick it up most likely Monday. Just a little anxious.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (gards)*

Russ,
I can empathize with your anxiousness! I'm trying to while away the time by looking at everyone's Eos photos. I hope you'll post pics when you get your car. i am also getting candy white on grey, and although I will be getting the lux pkg, I would love to see the interior details of your car, especially seat belt and headliner color.


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (griffsmom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_..... i am also getting candy white on grey, and although I will be getting the lux pkg, I would love to see the interior details of your car, especially seat belt and headliner color.

Well, just to make you happier, in 2008 Candy white cars do not come with moonrock gray leather, they kept the beige and now offer black. In my case, I almost went for the white with black -- definitely a sharp look. But, a dark interior makes the car seem smaller with the roof closed. Also, I thought the grey windshield surround was odd. And, in AZ black leather could be a thigh scorcher. I had a white on white on white Cabriolet 21 years ago -- they reintroduced the concept this year with the Beetle. I loved it -- it looked like a big marshmallow!
In the end I went with Paprika red/cornsilk bege since I never had a red car. I may be on the cusp of being too old for red. Actually, according to the VW marketing demographic, I am too old to look good in their car. NOT!!


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_
Well, just to make you happier, in 2008 Candy white cars do not come with moonrock gray leather, they kept the beige and now offer black. 

I had read the posts about the 2008 changes, but didn't realize the combo I like would be gone. Too bad VoA couldn't offer the teak interior here in the states as well. That's my favorite!


----------



## gards (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (griffsmom)*

I'll be more than happy to share a few photos when I get the car. The salesman left me a message late yesterday saying the car had arrived and they'd do the prep on monday morning. Woohoo!


----------



## gards (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (griffsmom)*

Well I lied apparently I got my cars crossed. My 1st choice was the beige not the gray. My car is the beige. So I'm happy but I can't show you the colors you'll get. But here's mine.
http://picasaweb.google.com/russ.gardner/2007Eos


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (gards)*

That's okay; it's the thought that counts. In any event, nice car!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (griffsmom)*

Hi Griffsmom -- how's the wait going?


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (shorenuf)*

It's absolutely killing me. No really, I'm not kidding. This is me:







This is my my only recourse:








I shouldn't whinge--your wait is worse than mine. What do you do to while away the time?


_Modified by griffsmom at 8:05 PM 7-9-2007_


----------

